# Possible problems with doorbell wire



## NewRehabber (Jan 28, 2017)

I'm hooking up a SkyBell WiFi Video Doorbell and it requires use of a wired doorbell system (it uses the power from the doorbell's transformer). We're rehabbing the house and it had a spot for a wired doorbell/transformer and the wiring to the doorbell button, but no longer had a actual doorbell, transformer or button. I purchased a wired doorbell contractor kit to install and am having some issues. I connected all the wires for the transformer and doorbell, and confirmed there is power going to the transformer. However, when I tap together the exposed ends of the wire outside where the doorbell goes the doorbell doesn't ring. Its possible that I either have bad wiring, or have chosen the wrong one. There were two sets of doorbell wires going to the doorbell/transformer spot (one for the front of house, and a second set for probably the side/back).

2 questions:

1) Is there a way I can test to see if I'm use the right set of wires for the front of the house?

2) How can I confirm that the correct set of wires is capable of carrying a signal (ie. its not damaged or too old)?


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jan 28, 2017)

Do you have a continuity tester?


----------



## NewRehabber (Jan 28, 2017)

Yep - I actually have a digital multimeter with a continuity tester option. I'm still learning how to use it.


----------



## Snoonyb (Jan 28, 2017)

There are a couple of methods; a signal/probe and a VOM, both available at hdw stores.

If using a VOM, (Volt, Ohm Meter), disconnect the bell wire from the output, low voltage side of the transformer and twist the individual pairs together, one pair at a time and with the VOM set to a resistance scale connect to the bell wire at the button locations for continuity.

Next, with the VOM set on a low voltage scale, measure the voltage at the output of the transformer, reconnect the pair of leads that you found continuity and read the voltage at the button location for the same voltage.

When using a tone tracer disconnect the wires from the transformer and separate them.
Connect the tone device to ona of the bell wires of the pair at the button location and with the probe you can identify which pair is which, at the transformer.


----------



## WyrTwister (Jan 29, 2017)

Never heard of a Wi-Fi door bell ?

     You have 1 or 2 door bells ?  1 or 2 door bell push buttons ?  1 transformer ?

     Did the kit come with a wiring diagram ?  If so , take a photo & post it .

God bless
Wyr


----------



## NewRehabber (Feb 1, 2017)

Hi everyone - i figured out the problem. I ended up using the multimeter to test the continuity between the two sets of wires, with each pair twisted together on one end. Neither showed a connection, so I climbed up into the attic and found buried deep beneath the insulation a severed wire. Re-wired everything and its all good to go. Thanks!


----------



## bud16415 (Feb 1, 2017)

NewRehabber said:


> Hi everyone - i figured out the problem. I ended up using the multimeter to test the continuity between the two sets of wires, with each pair twisted together on one end. Neither showed a connection, so I climbed up into the attic and found buried deep beneath the insulation a severed wire. Re-wired everything and its all good to go. Thanks!



:thbup::thbup::thbup::thbup:


----------



## afjes_2016 (Feb 1, 2017)

:thbup:  glad you found it. Sometimes taking a "nose dive" into insulation is worth it. God knows I have been neck deep in it many times; hate it!! :down:  especially the blown-in type. Crawling around on my belly (low roof) saying to myself "what am I doing here?!!" - Really??!!


----------

